# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  ایجاد یک برنامه برای iOS از ابتدا تا انتها در دلفی xe7

## nilidelphi

با سلام

دوستان من میخوام با استفاده از دلفی xe7 یک برنامه ساده برای iOS بسازم
حالا دوستان میتونن کمک کنن که از ابتدا باید چیکار کنم و چجوری خروجی بگیرم و در گوشی اپل ازش استفاده کنم؟

چجوری باید کد بنویسم؟

چجوری خروجی بگیرم؟

چجوری و از چه کامپوننت هایی استفاده کنم؟


با تشکر از شما عزیزان

----------


## mxmaa64

باید از یک دستگاه IOS یا Mac استفاده کنی و روش XCode نصب کنی و بعد یه PAServer که تو Help سایت Embarcadero هست. کد نویسی هم کاملا دلفیه و کار خواصی نباید بکنی برنامه رو مینویسی و F9 و تمام رو IOS  یا مک اجرا میشه و می تونی ببینیش . کامپوننت هم خود دلفی خیلی داره ولی TMS هم داره که می تونی از irdevelopers.com دانلود کنی و نصب کنی فقط دقت کن ماله FireMonkey باشه کامپوننت ها

----------


## nilidelphi

چندتا سوال دارم دوست گرامی
1- آیا میشه گوشی iphone رو مستقیما با کامپیوترم شبکه کنم و وقتی اجرا میکنم داخل اون نصب و اجرا بشه؟
2- آیا باید رو گوشی iphone هم xcode نصب کنم؟
3- اگه بخوام یک برنامه بنویسم که توش از دیتابیس استفاده میشه باید ازچه نوع دیتابیسی استفاده کنم؟ و نحوه ی انتقال دیتابیس به گوشی در هنگام اجرا چطوری؟
4- اگه تو برنامه از پوشه برنامه فایلی(مانن عکی) لود میکنم نحوه آدرس دهی چطور باید باشه تا در گوشی هم استفاده بشه؟

ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین

----------


## mxmaa64

اولا برای برنامه نویسی روی iphone باید Apple ID بخری با فری نمیشه. اگه بخری میشه مستقیم رو iphone اجرا کنی که من کردم این کارو اما اگه نه میتونی رو ایمولاتور بسازی و بعد برنامه رو رو ایفون جیلبریک شده نصب کنی عین باقی برنامه ها.
دیتابیس هم SQL Lite بهترین گزینه واسه کار Local رو گوشیه اما با DataSnap یا Web Service هم میشه به همه چیز وصل شد.
با UniDac میشه مستقیم به MySQL  و ORACLE هم وصل شی و عین حالت ویندوزه کار کنی

----------


## nilidelphi

ممنون دوست گرامی

این اپل آی دی رو از کجا و چجوری میشه خرید؟

بعد از خرید چجوری میشه استفاده کرد؟

قیمتش چقدره؟

آیا گوشی آیفون باید مستقیم به کامگیوتر وصل بشه یا باید شبکه باشن؟

تنظیمات طرف دلفی رو هم بگین لطفا

ا تشکر فراوان

----------


## N_D

دوستان عزیز من هیچ یک از محصولات اپل رو دم دست ندارم که مستقیم به کامپیوترم وصلش کنم. اگه بخوام صفر تا صد همه چی رو مجازی راه بندازم چیکار باید بکنم؟  میشه کلا رو VM آورد بالا ؟ در صورت امکان یه آموزش بزارین

----------


## hrkamali

> اولا برای برنامه نویسی روی iphone باید Apple ID بخری با فری نمیشه. اگه بخری میشه مستقیم رو iphone اجرا کنی که من کردم این کارو اما اگه نه میتونی رو ایمولاتور بسازی و بعد برنامه رو رو ایفون جیلبریک شده نصب کنی عین باقی برنامه ها.
> دیتابیس هم SQL Lite بهترین گزینه واسه کار Local رو گوشیه اما با DataSnap یا Web Service هم میشه به همه چیز وصل شد.
> با UniDac میشه مستقیم به MySQL  و ORACLE هم وصل شی و عین حالت ویندوزه کار کنی



سلام. یه سوال داشتم. ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید. با در اختیار داشتن یک اپل آی دی میشه برنامه ای را که نوشتیم روی چند تا گوشی نصب کنیم یا اینکه برای هر گوشی یک اپل آی دی باید داشته باشم؟ ممنونم.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام
شما برنامه رو روی اون گوشی بریزی که apple id روش فعاله بعد از طریق وای فای مثل برنامه shareit  , zapya به گوشی های ایفون دیگه انتقال بدی،وگرنه برای نصب از طریق کامیپوتر همه باید apple id مختص بخودشون رو داشته و فعال باشه.

----------


## hrkamali

ببخشین دوست گرامی، شاید من سوال را واضح بیان نکردم. در پست های بالا این مطلب نوشته شده:

{{{اولا برای برنامه نویسی روی iphone باید Apple ID بخری با فری نمیشه. اگه بخری میشه مستقیم رو iphone اجرا کنی که من کردم این کارو اما اگه نه میتونی رو ایمولاتور بسازی و بعد برنامه رو رو ایفون جیلبریک شده نصب کنی عین باقی برنامه ها.}}}


بله درست می فرمایید که برای نصب برنامه از طریق کامپیوتر اپل آی دی لازم است. 
حالا سوال من اینه که آیا برای کمپایل کردن برنامه دلفی که مینویسم اپل آی دی لازم هست؟ اگر برنامم را بدون داشتن اپل آی دی کامپایل کنم آیا قابل نصب روی گوشی از طریق کامپیوتر با داشتن اپل آی دی هست؟ یعنی اپل آی دی فقط موقع نصب برنامه روی گوشی توسط کامپیوتر لازمه یا اینکه موقع کمپایل هم لازم است؟ از پست بالا که دوستمون نوشتند اینجور برداشت میشه که باید برنامه را با داشتن اپل آی دی کمپایل کرد و با داشتن همون اپل آی دی روی گوشی نصب کرد. آیا درسته؟ اگه درسته، برای نصب روی چند گوشی باید چکار کرد؟باید برای هرکدوم جداگانه با اپل آی دی خودشون کمپایل و سپس نصب کرد؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خیر apple id نیاز هست.البته در اندروید این دردسر هارو نداره.
ولی اگر نخوای مستقیم روی آیفون بریزی با استفاده از XCode کامپایل بگیر و فایل نصبی رو روی ایفون بریز.برای راحتی بهتره گوشی به سیستم وصل باشه که نیاز به apple id داره.

----------

